# Roastery QC / Coffee tests



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I wondered how people judge the quality of roasts both as home Roasters and the professionals among us?

As we've got so many knowledgeable folks also if you have ideas what good tests would be?

Obviously taste is a key factor but as that's subjective are their extra tests that people do. If basing it on taste is it with cupping or a standard recipe check or something else?

This is mainly just something I'm interested in. I'm not roasting at the moment but maybe one day but anyway I like this kind of stuff...

Thanks team.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Blind when cupping one origin. Daily cupping with at least one outlier.

Taste, taste, taste. Then taste some more. Grren taste? Too dark? Keep track of everything in writing. Taste some more. Record more.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, you're cupping to a protocol, the coffee will be brewed by immersion (covered by cupping), drip, or espresso. So perhaps determine a protocol for them too, there may be some aspects that show up more readily in some methods over others.

E.g. drip, same grind setting, dose, brew ratio, pour regime - average 20.0-20.5% EY +/-0.9%EY for two thirds of coffees.

Depends on the number of samples, if more than a few, cupping will still be the most manageable.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

imho:

- use standardised cupping profile (not necessarily SCAA or other official method, but exact same procedure every time)

- always cup blind (requires someone else to prepare/re-arrange probes)

- always cup multiple probes from one batch (avoiding a one-bean error)

- always have multiple cuppers (trained as well as untrained) - sometimes you're having a bad day or a clogged nose and cannot taste sh.t

- make everybody take proper notes (readable)

- take time to analyse results (together with roast profile, compare with previous roast/cupping data)

- consider discounts for customer feedback, especially worthwhile with talkative prosumer folk

- when offering beans for specific brew methods, always add these methods to standard cupping procedure


----------

